# Dogs and Grapes (or Raisins)



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

For those that don't know: Grapes and Raisins can cause renal failure and death within 48 hours.

For a more detailled summary see

>Vetbase.co.uk<

Currently our daughters dog is with a vet having consumed a fair quantity.

Luckily they contacted us more along the lines of a jokey comment - 'guess what he's done now', and I knew how dangerous it could be. So the vet was able to inject an emetic and he brought up his stomach contents within two hours of taking the grapes. He's been on an IV but is not necessarily out of the woods yet, blood tests and a charcoal breakfast to follow.










Pete is on the left a few hours earlier.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm.
Our dog loves grapes one for me one for the dog to catch.

Thanks for the head up will have to stop giving them to her, but I have never noticed any problems with her eating them, but better safe than sorry.

Thanks Frank


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Send our good wishes to your daughter.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Bryn Dog also likes grapes and raisins. He has a liking for tomatoes, cucumber and red peppers. I thought they were doing him good and helping him get a good variety diet.

Anything else apart from grapes that we need to know.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The dreaded Chocolate is another thing.
But why do they love it so much?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Also on the same website they point out that onions, garlic and leeks and other plants containing allium are poisonous to cats and dogs. Which is a shame as we often give Bryn food laced with garlic an anti-pest aid.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

At least with chocolate they have identified which chemical causes the harm. Note the better the chocolate the greater the harm. Thanks for that *Spacerunner* that was a hazard that I didn't know about.

Its better by far that dogs just get a good dog food rather than human treats.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I hadnt realised onions are toxic to a dog.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

I hope Pete is ok Frank. He looks a lovely lad.

There are lists of things that are toxic to dogs both edible and poisonous plants etc, the key part is how much they ate in one go, when, and the size of the dog etc. It is all relative I guess. If we ate enough raw potatoes they would be poisonous to us...

Onions are highly toxic to dogs due to the relatively high concentration of thiosulphate found in onions. Garlic, a relative of the onion, also contains thiosulphate, but in extremely limited quantities relative to onions. The fact that thiosulphate is present at all is the root cause of the "no garlic for Fido" school of thought. We do feed our dobes garlic every other day...

DH and me love dark chocolate, which contains higher levels of the nasty chemicals- we are super careful when we scoff!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

locovan said:


> I hadnt realised onions are toxic to a dog.


Hi Mavis I was once read that a Vet had said a lot of people give their dogs left over chinese takeaway and that they shouldn't due to chow mein etc having onion in...........up until then I hadn't known about the onions, it makes you think about things like mince in shepherds pie etc that might have been cooked with onions, now I very rarely give my two dogs any left overs.

Frank I hope Pete is better soon, please keep us informed he looks a lovely dog...........hopefully having got him to the vet early fingers crossed he will be OK.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Update

Pete has got away with it so far, he has to have more kidney tests later with own vet. Will be released from the Swindon vet after having ok blood results.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Briarose said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > I hadnt realised onions are toxic to a dog.
> ...


I used to give my old dog garlic capsules  now I wonder what damage I did.
Isn't that awful and yes Iv given left overs with onions in --shock horror


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe he should be known as "lucky pete"!! Glad the news is good for him...


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> Pete has got away with it so far, he has to have more kidney tests later with own vet. Will be released from the Swindon vet after having ok blood results.


Hopefully all will be well. My dog likes chewing gum and hadn't realised until a few months ago that sugar free is really dangerous.

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/is-chewing-gum-toxic-to-your-pet/page1.aspx

Cheers
Alan


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump

anything else they shouldn't have?


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh there are loads.

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/animal-poison-control-faq.html

The other one to beware of is dogs chewing up cigarettes- nicotine- I know of a dog that had to be charcoal mealed after eating contents of a *** packet from the table...


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I used to feed Elsa grapes...one for me one for you...sort of thing. She also had onions regularly in the form of leftovers. She was at least 12 before I realised she shouldn't have either  She still reached the ripe old age of 16 though.
Incidentley, quantities and size of dog are not the only factors, in severity of symptoms, it also depends on the individual doggy make up. You could give 2 labradors 2oz grapes and one might react badly and the other not at all. So I was told.
Lesley


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree and to emphasise that Sharnor has reported on another thread that she knew of a dog that didn't make it through the night after eating grapes.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

The plant Dog Mercury is very poisonous for dogs.
Our Chester who died last year used to eat it whenever he could.
His beautiful black coat turned ginger and he scratched his skin and had a rash.We first thought he had a bad case of fleas and an allergy, then I read an article by a vet saying how dangerous the weed was for dogs.We immediately stopped him eating it and he improved,stopped scratching and his coat improved but never got back to pure black.I should have realised what it was because when we visited our son and his family in Scotland the dog would improve because there was no Dog Mercury where he lived.

Clive

Sorry Frank I meant to say thank you at the start of this post,ask how the dog was and how many grapes did it eat.If we throw a few grapes out for our Blackbird s our dog Suki will try and get out to eat them.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Also on the same website they point out that onions, garlic and leeks and other plants containing allium are poisonous to cats and dogs. Which is a shame as we often give Bryn food laced with garlic an anti-pest aid.


Onions are poisonous to many other animals i.e Birds, Cattle, Horses and Sheep.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

locovan said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > locovan said:
> ...


Not so sure that Garlic capsules are dangerous as we are allowed to give our parrot garlic in moderation. Here is a link to a discussion about Dogs and Garlic Clicky


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Not taking anything away from a sick dog but this type of thing crops up regularly. When we lived in Spain our dogs ate the grapes straight from the vines, are given garlic in there dinners, for fleas and ticks, and love chocolate. They are just like humans, not all of us can eat nuts but is doe's not make them dangerous. 20 experts will give you 20 different answers

Waz


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

That's as maybe Waz but the science on the chemical toxins that cause the harm in alliums and chocolate is fairly well established with clear metabolic pathway reasons for their danger to dogs. As the toxin has not been identified in grapes (it may be the natural yeasts or enzymes that you get on grapes but it may not) that is a more difficult one. Yet the advice across the board seems to be the same an emetic followed by active charcoal.

In the case of renal failure there are halfway houses ie rather than complete failure leading to immediate death the kidneys may be damaged so that their function is impaired this will lead to a shorter life.

I don't think you can advise 'do nothing it might be ok' if it happens by accident or feed dogs any of the alleged poisons because someone else has said it was ok.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Like others I have had dogs that have eaten grapes. 
One of my German Shepherds used to steal whole bunches of them during the night 8O We would come down to a bare stalk. He showed no ill effects after eating them but did die an unexplained death age 9. The only symptom he showed, leading up to his death, was a slight increase in drinking but the vet could not diagnose any problem at the time.
I think it is best to err on the side of caution and not give dogs things that might cause them harm.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Before I heard about it, I too fed my dogs grapes but only ones and twos 'cause I like them too much  but mainly because Lottie didn't like the skins and they take so long to peel.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



waz said:


> Not taking anything away from a sick dog but this type of thing crops up regularly. When we lived in Spain our dogs ate the grapes straight from the vines, are given garlic in there dinners, for fleas and ticks, and love chocolate. They are just like humans, not all of us can eat nuts but is doe's not make them dangerous. 20 experts will give you 20 different answers
> 
> Waz


Ive got to agree with Frank on this, just because my Gran smoked until she was 91, doesnt mean my kids will be allowed to smoke.
Bri


----------

